# UFC 193: Rousey vs. Holm



## ebfitness (Nov 14, 2015)

November 14, 2015 | Etihad Stadium | Melbourne, Victoria, Australia
MAIN CARD
Pay-per-view, 10 p.m. ET
Ronda Rousey    vs. Holly Holm    
for women's bantamweight title
Joanna Jedrzejczyk    vs. Valerie Letourneau    
for strawweight title
Mark Hunt    vs. Antonio Silva
Uriah Hall    vs. Robert Whittaker
Jared Rosholt    vs. Stefan Struve

PRELIMINARY CARD
FOX Sports 1, 8 p.m. ET
Akbarh Arreola    vs. Jake Matthews
Kyle Noke    vs. Peter Sobotta
Anthony Perosh    vs. Gian Villante
Danny Martinez    vs. Richie Vaculik

PRELIMINARY CARD
UFC Fight Pass, 6:15 p.m. ET
Daniel Kelly    vs. Steve Montgomery
Steven Kennedy    vs. Richard Walsh
James Moontasri    vs. Anton Zafir
Ryan Benoit    vs. Ben Nguyen
​


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 15, 2015)

*RESULTS*


November 14, 2015 | Etihad Stadium | Melbourne, Victoria, Australia
MAIN CARD
Pay-per-view, 10 p.m. ET
Holly Holm    def. Ronda Rousey    
to win women's bantamweight title
knockout (punches) - Round 2, 0:59
Joanna Jedrzejczyk    def. Valerie Letourneau    
to retain strawweight title
unanimous decision (49-46, 49-46, 50-45) - Round 5, 5:00
Mark Hunt    def. Antonio Silva    
TKO (punches) - Round 1, 3:41
Robert Whittaker    def. Uriah Hall    
unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 29-28) - Round 3, 5:00
Jared Rosholt    def. Stefan Struve    
unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28) - Round 3, 5:00

PRELIMINARY CARD
FOX Sports 1, 8 p.m. ET
Jake Matthews    def. Akbarh Arreola    
TKO (doctor's stoppage) - Round 2, 5:00
Kyle Noke    def. Peter Sobotta    
TKO (strikes) - Round 1, 2:01
Gian Villante    def. Anthony Perosh    
knockout (punch) - Round 1, 2:56
Danny Martinez    def. Richie Vaculik    
unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27) - Round 3, 5:00

PRELIMINARY CARD
UFC Fight Pass, 6:15 p.m. ET
Daniel Kelly    def. Steve Montgomery    
unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28) - Round 3, 5:00
Richard Walsh    def. Steven Kennedy    
unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 29-28) - Round 3, 5:00
James Moontasri    def. Anton Zafir    
TKO (strikes) - Round 1, 4:36
Ben Nguyen    def. Ryan Benoit    
submission (rear-naked choke) - Round 1, 2:35
​


----------

